# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Super-lazeri i pare ne Toke

## brooklyn2007

Eshte krijuar me se fundi laboratori me i madh ne bote per krijimin e nje rreze lazeri te pa krijuar me pare. Kjo ka nje rendesi te madhe si nga ana teknologjike ashtu dhe ne perspektiven e ardhme per prodhimin e energjise. Egziston mundesia qe kjo shpikje te revolucianizoje te ardhmen e sistemeve te energjise dhe shkenca te tjera si Astronomia dhe Fizika. Me poshte artikulli ne anglisht:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090530...20090530082418

----------

